# Help please??



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is a pic of my 80 gallon.










What I need help with is the left rear highlighted area. Originally it had Ludwigia Cuba in it but it wasnt doing quite what I had in mind. I was wondering if anyone can help me out with a different plant that may work better in this corner? I was thinking about something with long blade style leaves. Maybe a crypt balanase??? Or maybe something else would fit better. I want it to be full and big to fill this area. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

3-5 stems of P. stelltus "Broadleaf" would look nice in there as would a good sized bunch of Rotala sp. 'Vietnam'. Those are two plants I am currently using to hide my filter parts. On the other side of the tank I use Rotala macrandra with some Limnophila aromatical in front of the R. mac. Those two offer a nice contrast to each other while the R. sp. 'Vietnam' and P. stellatus "Broadleaf" are similar in color but with a much different leaf size.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks matpat but I was thinking more along the lines of a rooted plant. The Cuba I do have looks similar to stellata broad leaf. And I cant grow the vietnam very well for some reason. I do appreciate the help. Also, I was wanting to get something that can handle a bit less light than the Cuba also.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Anyone have experience with Hygrophila Augustifolia? I wonder if this would work in the corner? If you do have exp with it does it need high light?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

nevermind I just saw a good picture of it too sloppy looking for my tastes


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

How about some C. crispatula var. balansea, C. retrospiralis, or C. spiralis for some lower light plants? There are several Hygrophila corymbosa variations that may work well also. H. corymbosa 'Angustifolia' is a bit sloppy looking if planted singly but if several are planted together it doesn't look too bad. This seems to be about the only Hygro species I cannot grow. I don't kill it, it just doesn't seem to grow.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Luwig Arcuata? Luwig Glandulsa?
Ammania Gracilis doesnt require alot of light you can also try that.

Btw, what are those busy plant on the left?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

are you refering to the blyxa japonica? its just really bushy right now


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I would do something dark in color behind the Blyxa. Myriophyllum tuberculatum-matogrossense would work!  I love your tank Jeffrey. The Blyxa looks incredible.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

hey Robert who is Jeffrey?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm sorry, I thought your name was Jeffrey. I just talked to someone named Jeff Chia from Arizona. Chia...Chiahead, made sense to me!


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Does anyone have any other suggestions or help?


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I had c. balansae in a 70 gallon. Once it takes off, it doesn't stay put. It will send out runners underneath the substrate that can cross the tank before turning up, so it's impossible to pull out without disrupting the rest of the tank. It's also very tall.

I'm only just now getting some experience with Shinnersia rivularis (Mexican Oak Leaf) and it's a nice bushy big-leaved plant.

TW


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Personally, I don't think that corner needs any stem plants. If this were my tank, I would move that Y-shaped piece of wood on the right of the tank (or find another piece of wood). Turn it 90 degrees clockwise and place it where you circled red. *<---PURPLE ARROW WITH BLACK CIGAR* Then place an extra mound of Bolbitis heudelotii right above the mound of Blyxa japonica. That would create a downward diagonal line that would impose a sense of depth. *<--- BROWN LINE*

And you didn't ask, but I am gonna say it anyway, that horizontal piece of wood annoys the charles ****ens out of me. Please get rid of it. It doesn't look like the rest of the other pieces or do I really see the point of it being there except to compress the tank. Yuck.  Now, if you move that piece of wood, then you can put another mound of Anubias right behind that small piece of white rock. That way, you will create a downward diagonal of Anubias that seems to begins behind the Blyxa and continues past the Bolbitis diagonal. *<--- PINK LINE* Now, you have TWO diagonals that are placed one behind the other and one going further than the other. Now the 2 mounds of Blyxa that form an inward-pointing diagonal will round out this triangular left side of the tank. *<--- BLUE LINE* Looking overall, you this side has incredible depth and layers both horizontally and vertically!

Two minor points that I would also change: ONE - that Cyperus helferi needs to be moved! It is stealing attention away from the focus of your aquascape as well as making the tank appear much shallower than it is. Having nothing there would make the viewer thinks the scene goes on forever. So let's move it to the left in the background, in between the leftmost mound of Blyxa and the Bolbitis. *<--- BLACK ARROW*

TWO: The area between the leftmost mound of Blyxa and the left glass panel should be planted with something dark green that goes all the way to the back of the tank. I am thinking C. x willisii or Anubias sp. *<--- ORANGE X*

I am a fan of moss so a light covering of moss would make this tank even more appealing! 

Ok, I am done living vicariously through you. Please don't be mad. [smilie=d:


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am not mad Omega. Actually that is exactly what I wanted someone to do. I need some guidance as aquascaping is difficult for me. I will think some of this over and see what I like. I do want to say thank you very much for all the time and effort you pu tinto this. I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

What is everyones thoughts on Omega's observations? Does anyone have any different views?


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

wow,

that looks like a football formation there...lol. it's good and i agree on most of the points there.

yes i think the idea of getting the darker, bigger tall species into the corners are good. the wood lying down does need some moss to cover it a little as it doesn't look like the other 'branchy' pieces.

keep the lawn simple with one species, i understand it hasn't grown in yet. your choice. i'd go for the shorter ones. glosso etc.

the brown crypts look out of place in fg, it can go under the branchy wood. 
i'd try to terrace the back with rocks to give the bg height and a shadow area. lot's of rocks with moss on it will look very nice.

something to consider is blyxa aubertii. always looks great with japonica. i'd put the aubertii in the right corner in place of those stems...
more anubias would be nice...

as for the branchy pieces, just arrange it a little to get a flow going...create an open area at golden section point. preferbly 1/3 from left.
overall if you can[i myself find it hard], limit the number of types of plants.

ok that's it...i'm rambling...haha


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

here's a suggested layout...take it with pinch of pmdd...haha.

the d. wood needs a bit of tweaking... and the big piece probably needs some moss or anubias to cover it...


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I like the horizontal wood. I think it looks great by the mounds of Blyxa and really helps complete that little scene. It is the upper peices of wood that are too distracting to me.There is too much of it. I would keep the branch above the Blyxa and get rid of the other two branches. I like the Cyperus and the Eusteralis but I agree they do not flow together well with the Blyxa on the left. I do not know if moving the plants is the answer. If the Eusteralis group, (is that what it is?) was planted at a sloping angle toward the Cyperus to create a line, that might be sufficient instead of having all the stems the same height. Spread the group out more from the back corner to the Cyperus. You can even have some stem tops just a couple inches above the gravel. And by spread I do not mean space the stems apart from each other, I mean have the Eusteralis cover a larger area at varying height. >edit< L cuba I guess it is, not Eusteralis-Pogostemon. But hopefully you get the idea of what I am attempting to suggest!


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

This is getting interesting. I am enjoying what you all are saying. I do agree that some things are out of place in the tank. I think I will move the helferi, and the crypts to a better location. I do have some alburtii coming. I will try that on the left to see how it looks. For the forground I was thinking about doing a elatine triadra/marselia minuta combo shadowed with some short hairgrass on the edges. I am taking the microsord out. 

Standoyo I was curious on your picture, what is the plant left rear background? Is it the bolbitis? And the red plant is macrandra? How did you make that picture like that? It seems like you were able to just move things easily and it looks cool. Any way you can explain the way you did that so I can experiment?


----------



## plantastic (May 23, 2005)

Hey Brian-

Wow lots of good advice...I think the quarterback should run down the middle with the tight ends flanking the sides....HA HA...

That picture with all of the lines on it looked like a football play to me too.
That's funny.

Is your tank a see through? The thing that distracts me most, is being able to see through the tank. A black background always imparts a sense of depth and provides great contrast to the greens of the plants. Maybe if you put some background on your tank then you will be able to see more clearly what would be pleasing for you to do with your tank? If it is a see through, well then never mind.

Anyway, I got your PM but I was to inept to be able to figure out how to respond to it...not to mention to busy to take the time to learn. Keep me informed as to dates and times and all that jazz. Are you coming into the store this weekend? Maybe bring in a couple of pictures and we can figure somthing out for your tank. Either way...See Ya!

[email protected]


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott it is painted with a black background. I think what your seeing is the reflection off the front glass.


----------



## plantastic (May 23, 2005)

Oh-well that goes in line with my personality then...easily distractable! How have you been Roy? Haven't seen you in a while. I know you live far from the store. By the way, your tanks and skills are wonderful! Need a job that over works and under pays???? LOL!

Hope to see you soon.

Scott


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm sure you have it all figured out by now with the line diagrams, plant periodic table, and zen diagrams, but my two cents......

Most of your plants are along the lines of straight needle-like things (blyxa, etc.)

My favorite for back corners is hydrocotyle leukocephala. It has a contrasting leaf shape and a large clump of it looks nice. It isn't exactly dark though, if that's what you're after. A large grouping of bacopa would also be different and wouldn't need much attention.

Wish my posts got as much attention...... Nice Blyxa btw.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I appreciate all the input and work on this. I am planning on some changes and I will post some more pics as I go. Hopefully when I get some time to do some work on them. LOL!!!


----------

